# Male or Female



## g_man

Hi all,
I am new to the forum and about to become a vizsla owner. I have been researching many breeds for about 8mth and come to the conclusion that I can give a vizsla the life that they need.

I have contacted over a dozen breeders and have found a reputable experienced breeder from english lines. 

My only question I am having trouble with is do I go for a female or male? ??? 

I have no other dogs, but foster grey hounds from time to time and have 2 cats. 

I may become interested in either agility, endurance, tracking or hunting activities in the future but it would be generally for a household companion pet.

Any advice on pros or cons between M/F, differences of temperament would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## englishvizsla

Hi and welcome!

I have a ten week old male vizsla puppy and love him to bits. I've previously owned a male german short haired pointer and when we got him the breeder said she found that males were generally more affectionate and wanted to be with you more, whereas females were sometimes a bit more aloof and and happy with their own company. However, with the vizsla they are such affectionate and loving dogs anyway that it may not make much difference.

The reason I decided to get a male is because I liked the bigger more muscular look that they have. I was able to meet both our pup's mum and dad and there was quite a considerable size difference between them with the male looking quite a lot bigger and more powerful than the female.

I'm probably giving you a very one sided argument here as I've only ever owned male dogs, but personally I would go for a male every time and as my husband also wanted a male it was an easy decision in the end. 

I guess it really comes down to a personal decision, but I'll let some of the owners of female vizslas put across their thoughts too!

All the best with your new pup.


----------



## 1notenough

well I to have male vizsla's they are brothers the only thing is they are the same age.oh well.I had a female once she was a husky shepard mix.Good dog she just had some issues with going in the house.We ended up getting rid of her.The rest of my dogs have all ben hunting dogs and all males.Personally I would never own another female.I Have also never had any of my males fixed I like a brave strong dog with all their testosterone.It just seems to work for me.Everyone is different you have to make the finale decision.It is going to be your best friend for a long time,so make the right choice for you.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

I got a female and got her speyed mainly because in NZ when bush hunting you can sometimes run into alot of pig hunters wioth 4-5 dogs. I didn't want to have problems with an agressive situation or her being on heat.


----------



## tbone13

In my opinion what they say about the difference between males/females is true. Males tend to be a bit clingy and emotional, while females are a bit more bossy and independent. However, vizslas in general are a very clingy breed, but I think you can train any dog to do almost anything.

We have a male vizsla and a female gsp, we got a male first because I wanted a large vizsla... as it turns out he's a peanut weighing in at around 48lbs and maybe 1-2 inches short for a male. Go figure the female is on pace to be enormous, her paws at 4 months are big enough to be catcher's mitts.

I think male female comes down to personal preference. I don't think you'll be disappointed either way. One more thing to consider is that females that aren't going to be bred will need to be spayed, unless you're prepared to have them in heat a few times a year. Males, neutered or not don't have that issue.


----------



## g_man

Thanks to all for the advice.
I am probably going to get a male. I do like the more built look in a dog and the loyal mateship relationship.

If he is not neut. does it create alot of problems fighting with other dogs? Or roaming looking for a bitch on heat?


----------



## 1notenough

well i'll tell you my dogs do wrestle a bit.Not very often do they get out of hand I wont allow that kind of horse play.They are twins so they may have something to do with it.Twins but thats it they are as different as apples and oranges,they dont even look alike.They do get along very well


----------



## Vlicked

We got a male...we originally wanted a female because they are "supposed" to be easier to train. When talking with our breeder, she said males are more affectionate and females are, well, bitches. They have more of a "when I want to" kind of attitude and are actually a bit more headstrong. But like everyone else here says, V's are just affectionate dogs! And our male has been the easiest dog I've ever trained!!! 

And, as the old saying goes, it wouldn't be hunting season without your bitch in heat. Murphy's Law I think they just go hand in hand! We did decide to get our male neutered (only because we found out I'm pregnant) and just wanted one last thing to deal with since he was starting to become more interested in the ladies. Otherwise, he was a very submissive guy to other males before then, and I was just concerned because the other male dogs (even neutered) always seemed to single him out to put on the ground. I would have hated for anything to escalate. But, with you being in the country, you might not have as many encounters. And, it is always possible for males to roam. The labs my dad had when I was young were intact and would be gone for days (but my dad didn't do the best job at training/keeping them around!).

I think no matter what you chose, you will have a very loyal companion. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## UplandV

In general Males mature more slowly than females. Out of the box a female is at a much higher level as far as trainablity. We've had males and female V's, and there both great. The heat thing can totally screw up a female for 30-60 days if they are not intact, which seems to always screw up hunting season.

Males on the other hand start out more immature, but graudally in my opinion exceed a females potential (unless they are sprayed) as they age.


----------



## Lisa

I'm getting a new Vizsla pup in two weeks. I visited several different breeders in my seach. One breeder explained the difference between males and females as "The females will love you but the males will be in love with you".


----------



## DixiesMom

This may not be the best place to put this...but here is a pic of my new FEMALE. The breeder sent this last week. Only 3 weeks left until I get my new baby!!


----------



## Moreteyne

I am a breeder, love all the posts, I have around 70 dogs under my belt. MALE v FEMALE, no difference what so ever apart from size and dangley bits.
Sensitive, aloof, sulky, head strong, loyal - these are all traits at different times by both sexes.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

I completely agree with this statement. I have a male and female. In my opinion what they say about the difference between males/females is true. Males tend to be a bit clingy and emotional, while females are a bit more bossy and independent. However, vizslas in general are a very clingy breed, but I think you can train any dog to do almost anything. I think either is a great choice, but my male will not leave my side. I have a shadow 24/7. My female loves to cuddle more, she need to lay my me. Where my male, like the floor to spread out.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Hey Moreteyne,
70 dogs! Thats dedication. Were they all Vizslas?


----------

